# Done!!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! I love the colours and the arrangement of blocks. Really classy. Did you hand quilt or machine quilt it? I can't tell by the photo.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

did you do anything else between the first photo you posted, and this one?

This is gorgous.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the first one didn't have the borders on it. I just added them this morning.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

WOW!!! I'm in love with it. I might have to try this one someday. I'll have to double check and see if I saved the link. I think this would also be pretty with black and bolds!
Heidi


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

That is beautiful!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

HorseMom said:


> WOW!!! I'm in love with it. I might have to try this one someday. I'll have to double check and see if I saved the link. I think this would also be pretty with black and bolds!
> Heidi


I can also see it in blacks, bright yellows, and purples.....or shades of blues and blacks. I really do love hst's! I think so far they are my favorite little block.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice. The brown border works well with the quilt. It will be so _warm_ and _cuddly_ when it is quilted.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really, really nice!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow! look at all those half-square triangles!

Wow! :thumb:


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, that is perfect!! Love the dimension those colors give to it. Great job...and I am with you...hst's are one of my faves!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That is gorgeous!! What a great job!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's a beautiful quilt. What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Heart of the Prairie by Pam Buda, Make It with Marcus, Marcus Fabrics
there ya go!



ELOCN said:


> It's a beautiful quilt. What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I like everything about this quilt. The fabrics, the pattern, the way its coordinated. Great job.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW!!!

Simply beautiful.


----------

